# Flounder Gigging



## Bowtec (Jun 17, 2010)

Where might be the best place to go flounder gigging at around Jekyll Island, st. Simons, or Cumberland Isl.

Thanks


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 17, 2010)

The northwest shoreline of Cumberland is a good area.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 17, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> The northwest shoreline of Cumberland is a good area.



Agreed... Excellent area for that. Watch the weather and know St. Andrews, though...


----------



## WearemOut (Jun 18, 2010)

*Dunno...But I'd love to..*

I've tried frequently in the Cumberland sound, and always seem to come up short in regard to either water clarity and or wind. Usually only stick a couple max. My lighting is adequate. Don't know if my timing, areas, or luck are sucking. May need to try a little closer to the bluewater.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jun 19, 2010)

any of the creeks or smaller rivers around that area should be great. We have gigged a bunch right at the jekyll ramp.


----------



## STIFFER HORNS (Jun 19, 2010)

Not trying to hi-jack thread, its in the same general area.  Anybody tryed gigging around crooked river state park?  Been gigging in the gulf but never on ga coast, oil looks like it has that messed up for a while!!!


----------



## G Duck (Jun 19, 2010)

Several places to gig, depends on the wind and clarity. Going tonight.


----------



## hounds for hogs (Jun 20, 2010)

Went to christmas creek last night only got two small ones. not sure why they werent there plenty of minnows but no flounder


----------



## G Duck (Jun 20, 2010)

We got 11 last night, took a while. few and far between.


----------



## IdRatherBHunting (Jun 22, 2010)

hounds for hogs said:


> Went to christmas creek last night only got two small ones. not sure why they werent there plenty of minnows but no flounder



I ran into a guy at the dock Sunday night said he got 28 in Xmas creek Saturday night. Said there were alot of people walking the beach inside the mouth. 

I went in there Sunday night. Ended up with 11 nice ones but they were few and far between, tough to find calm water on south wind. I learned a lesson "don't gigg xmas creek on south wind it blows right up the creek and hits you on both sides.


----------



## hounds for hogs (Jun 22, 2010)

i only saw two other boats sat night  maybe i was doing something wrong but ive always done really good over there just not sat night


----------

